# Refinishing a Kennedy Tool Box



## chucketn (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone refinished the interior of a Kennedy metal tool box?
By refinish, I mean removing tattered and shredded felt and replaced it? What is the best way to remove the old felt? Have a source of felt?
I want to refurbish my late Dads Kennedy and store my tapping tools in it.
Chuck


----------



## rleete (Jul 23, 2015)

Local fabric store will have a selection of weights and colors. Tell them what you wan it for, and they can help select something. Glue in using rubber cement.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 23, 2015)

What about felt insoles and Trilby hats?

My tool boxes got cork tiles- courtesy of Armstrong Cork! For dedicated spaces, melt foamed polystyrene. 

Enough?

Norman


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2015)

I would just go for it. Razor scraper in hand goo gone on standby .  Once all the felt and glue is gone clean with simple green and water to remove residue then a final wipe with Isopropyl alcohol . Felt and spray glue should be easy to find  likely at the local wal mart. or as suggested fabric store for felt auto parts store hardware or big box for spray glue.  
and we want pictures of the project. 
Tin


----------



## bazmak (Jul 23, 2015)

I felted my tool box and also the bases of the the timber chess pieces i made
I went to a supplier of pool tables and got lots of offcuts free/very cheap


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a ww 2 vintage union chest . rather than removing the old felt i just layed  new felt on top. Makes it look nicer but not effecting original. 
Tin


----------



## chucketn (Jul 26, 2015)

Got the drawers cleaned out and bottom drawer scraped free of tattered felt. Now to check WallyWorld for new matching felt and adhesive spray.
http://s571.photobucket.com/user/chucketn/library/Dads%20Kennedy%20Tool%20Box
Have also made inquiries online about getting replacement keys. No responses there yet.
I cleaned up the latch enough to see the Kennedy logo and find the key # on it.
My key # is 413, with no letters, in case there is a locksmith on here.

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

Call the toll free number on the below link .


http://www.kennedykeys.com/High-Security-Tubular-Lock-Long/dp/B0040M9Q1I

MSC carries lock sets for the kennedy boxes about $ 20 for a tumbler and two keys a high security tube tumbler and keys 5 -10 buck more. 
Tin


----------



## chucketn (Jul 26, 2015)

Tin Falcon said:


> Call the toll free number on the below link .
> 
> 
> http://www.kennedykeys.com/High-Security-Tubular-Lock-Long/dp/B0040M9Q1I


 
That's one of the places I contacted. Waiting for a reply. As the box has sentimental value, I'd rather keep as much of it original as possible. If I can't get keys made for the original lock, I'll replace it.

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

do have a a key blank ? you can hand cut a key to your tumbler.  


 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0DVpOZvtjg[/ame]
Tin


----------



## chucketn (Jul 26, 2015)

I know how to do that, Tin. I took a course in locksmithing some 25 years ago. Learned how to hand file skeleton keys for antique locks using swiss files and lamp black or soot from a candle flame. I have inquiries in to Kennedy and the link you provided to see if I can get either keys made or at least blanks to cut my own.
Have also looked up a couple of local locksmiths to visit Monday, as none are open on the weekends except for emergencies(read expensive). This is not an emergency as the box came to me unlocked. We just can't find Dad's key. I probably have it somewhere safe...

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

mine uses the 1565 but it may be a 1562.

Tin


----------



## chucketn (Jul 27, 2015)

I got a response from easykeys.com. No help there. Still waiting on a reply from Kennedy.

Chuck


----------



## chucketn (Aug 1, 2015)

I finally got a reply from Kennedy. They identified the box and lock as being early 60's vintage. The lock was made by Excelsior, long out of business, and they had no blank or replacement keys. Armed with the lock maker and key #, I searched E-Bay on the off chance someone had one. I found a single key and made an offer that was accepted. The key arrived yesterday, and I'm tickled that it works in the lock! 
Now I have a working key, and 2 other keys that fit the lock that I can carefully file to fit. Happy, Happy, Happy!
I purchased a couple yards of green felt and a can of 3M spray adhesive. Time to dress up Dad's tool box!

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 1, 2015)

Good deal 
tin


----------

